# Solved: Windows explorer has encountered a problem and needs to close.



## jondavis (Jul 30, 2006)

windows explorer has encountered a problem and needs to close. we are sorry for the inconvenience

I get the error message when ever I close out of explorer/my computer/my documents.

As soon as it does that my desktop icons all disappear but everything comes back a second later.

I'm not sure if this is a virus or not.
This is after a complete hard drive partition/format then reinstall xp home.

I have been loading all my programs I use back in and did hit one virus.
I was looking for the smartFTP 2 free version since number 3 is pay now.
But landed on a virus downloading that.
I've done used a few virus scans since then to remove anything.

I'm not sure when I started getting the error, and it is to late to do a restore as I have installed to many programs since then.

Please help me find a way to fix.


----------



## jondavis (Jul 30, 2006)

Event Viewer shows this error?

Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x042516ce.


----------



## jondavis (Jul 30, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## jondavis (Jul 30, 2006)

Still need help.


----------



## jondavis (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok, since no one can help me here, does anyone have a suggestion on where I might can find some help at??


----------



## jondavis (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok, looking elsewhere, not sure what else to do.


----------



## jondavis (Jul 30, 2006)

Whoa, It's working (at least for now).
The only thing I might of done that I can think of is remove a bad explorer.exe icon (had one of those icons that usually means the wrong path) that was in my top list of icons on the left side when you hit the start button. I was cleaning up icons and replaced that with one that would work. Ever since then it is working. 
Real happy this is working now. 

Can't say I can thank anyone, but the problem is resolved.


----------

